# Nouveau Sceptre Parts



## BayouPenturner (Jan 15, 2014)

Is is possible to get the plastic threaded section os the Center Band Assembly.  I was showing a friend the pen I made and he turned the cap on too tight and stripped the thread in the center band section.  I was able to rob a replacement from another pen kit, but would like ot get a replacement threaded section.

Can you please advise if something like this is even available.

Thanks


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 15, 2014)

You can call PSI and they will sell you one. With shipping it will cost a it $6-7 but better than losing the entire kit. 

Mike


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks, Mike


----------



## edstreet (Jan 15, 2014)

it's the same thread pattern as on the Majestic Jr


----------



## William Menard (Jan 15, 2014)

shoot me a private message, I have an extra Im not using. Another Louisiana guy here


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 16, 2014)

It is also the same threads as Jr Gent 2 from CSUSA.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 16, 2014)

mrcook4570 said:


> It is also the same threads as Jr Gent 2 from CSUSA.




Left is a Jr Gent from CSUSA in ebonite.  Right is a Nouveau Sceptre in Toni's green Dragon scale.







Sure they are the same threads?


----------

